# mod_speling and mod_bandwidth



## jigglywiggly (Nov 14, 2009)

So I have been running my web server on Debian fine, but since I had a freebsd box doing nothing, I want to use it for my web server.

Anyhow, apache,webmin, perl, php,samba all work fine and are installed. But how do I use mod_speling, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_speling.html

I mean it works fine on debian I just had to enable the mod in a folder in /var/www, except I have no idea where the Freebsd equivelent is. I also made a .htaccess with it just saying CheckSpelling On, but that didn't do that.

Also how do I get mod_bandwidth working? I have it used on my Debian box to limit my upload...
Any ideas?


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 14, 2009)

This should be unrelated to FreeBSD as long as you have the appropriate modules installed and the correct configuration. The configuration for Apache is the same for all OSes.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 14, 2009)

Did you check /usr/local/www


----------



## jigglywiggly (Nov 14, 2009)

Thing is, I don't know where the folder is where you enable mods, there is like a folder like /etc/apache2 (in debian) with folders that have mods-available nad mods-enabled, sites-available, sites-enabled, and my httpd.conf is in there, but the folder where my httpd.conf is in freebsd is in /usr/local/etc/apache22, but I don't see any of those mods-enabled folders.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 14, 2009)

Open httpd.conf. Look for LoadModule. FreeBSD doesn't use folders, symlinks or 'echo bla > /proc/whatever' to turn things on or off. Configurations are done in [wait for it ...] _configuration files_.


----------



## jigglywiggly (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok in /usr/local/libexec/apache22, mod_speling is there and apparently in my httpd.conf I already see a line loading mod_speling
Then I created a lovely .htaccess file with it saying CheckSpelling On

Then I try doing http://192.168.1.181/01 

It should give me a list of options saying do I want 01.jpg or 01.png, but I just get a 404...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 14, 2009)

Then look in your error log _why_ or _where_ it can't find it.


----------



## jigglywiggly (Nov 14, 2009)

Well in the httpd-error.log, it doesn't say anything about mod_speling

When I try loading the imaginary 01 file, it just says file does not exist /home/administrator/webroot/01, which makes sense, but modspeling isn't working


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 14, 2009)

Try http://192.168.1.181/01.jph


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 15, 2009)

The setup should be quite simple. I just tested it:

```
LoadModule speling_module libexec/apache22/mod_speling.so
CheckSpelling on
```

The option CheckCaseOnly is also available.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 15, 2009)

Important detail on mod_speling:



> .. allowing up to *one misspelling* (character insertion / omission / transposition or wrong character)



So .jph or .pnh should work, and also .jgp or .pgn, but nothing more 'glaring' than that. That would probably be a security issue as well, because you're basically handing out wildcards to get index listings.


----------



## jigglywiggly (Nov 15, 2009)

That works you're right, but I have nothing important on my webserver, and the reason being is because, I wanted to ignore cases on file names, but it does that well. 

 Thanks, now I will post back if I have troubles with mod_bandwidth.


----------

